# The Firm - Score - Exposition for the Best Film Score Award 1994



## HansZimmer

The film "The Firm" was nominated for the "Best original score" award at the Academy Awards of 1994. The soundtrack has been composed by Dave Grusin.

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the score.

0:00 How Could You Lose Me 
3:42 Mitch&Abby 
6:08 Rays Blues 
10:39 The Plan 
12:45 The Death of Love Trust






If you want to listen to the full suite you can use this youtube playlist.


----------

